
ES6 Rest/Spread, Defaults and Destructuring - tuxz0r
http://www.datchley.name/es6-rest-spread-defaults-and-destructuring/
======
TheAceOfHearts
This is slightly wrong: Object rest and spread is not part of ES2015, it's
actually a stage 2 proposal. [0]

Here's the list [1] of current proposals.

[0] [https://github.com/sebmarkbage/ecmascript-rest-
spread](https://github.com/sebmarkbage/ecmascript-rest-spread)

[1] [https://github.com/tc39/ecma262#current-
proposals](https://github.com/tc39/ecma262#current-proposals)

